# Record power tspp250 dado set



## Rigger68 (26 May 2021)

Evening all 
I’ve bought a used RP tspp250 that’s working pretty good. I’m ordering an INCRA ts-ls fence system for it which should improve it 
Has anyone used a dado set on the record power table saw , if yes which brand did you go with ?
I have a Freud blade in it at present that has a 30 hole in the centre , most of the dado sets are for a 16mil arbour 
The threaded bar is 10mm 
Am I right in thinking I would need a bush from 30mil down to 10mil to make it work safely ? 
Regards 
Paul


----------



## Myfordman (26 May 2021)

I doubt if any RP saw is capable of taking a dado set. Virtually no "modern" European saws can.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (20 Jul 2021)

Rigger68 said:


> Evening all
> I’ve bought a used RP tspp250 that’s working pretty good. I’m ordering an INCRA ts-ls fence system for it which should improve it
> Has anyone used a dado set on the record power table saw , if yes which brand did you go with ?
> I have a Freud blade in it at present that has a 30 hole in the centre , most of the dado sets are for a 16mil arbour
> ...



Did you manage to find one that fits?

I suspect you can fit one. 

Record Power make a point of saying they don't support dado blades, but that doesn't mean one won't work on it


----------

